# A very simple Apache22 problem



## niellusNL (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I am encountering a very simple (by the looks of it) problem with Apache22.

To become familiarized with the configuration of the server *I* started off with a normal ports install, default config settings.

In the httpd.conf the only thing *I* toyed with was the Listen directive.
I set mines to: 
	
	



```
Listen *:80
```

The server itself is assigned with the internal IP adress of 192.168.0.50.

My objective is to see the "It Works!" message from the preinstalled index.html file from another computer within the same network (by going to http://192.168.0.50). Which looks allright.

The next step is to see the "It Works!" message by entering the external IP of my router.
To accomplish this, *I* forwarded port 80 to 192.168.0.50 on my router. But here comes the problem which *I* cannot seem to solve, or to make up a clever Google query for....

When *I* access my server by using http://192.168.0.50 "It Works!". When *I* access my server by using http://[external_ip] "It Doens't Work!".

I'm pretty sure *I* must be overlooking something... Anyone out there who could give me the final push so *I* can move on with testing?


----------



## J65nko (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want to test with the external address you need to access your server externally from the Internet. Only in that case the forwarding from external IP to internal IP will be done. Maybe you can ask a friend to test.

See http://openbsd.org/faq/pf/rdr.html#reflect for an explanation.


----------



## niellusNL (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi J65nko,

thanks for the fast and helpfull reply. I fixed the issue and got it working the way *I* want to though.
The reason I think, was that *I* flashed my router (a Netgear WNDR3700v2) with the DD-Wrt firmware. On that the port forwarding didn't work as I wanted.

Trough Google I came on some forums describing some issues with port forwarding using DD-Wrt. So what I did was to flash the router's firmware back to stock, making my plans work instantly.

I read trough the article you posted, which made me realize I really should start reading my No Starch Book of PF 
But for now I'm just interested in the workings of Apache.

Thanks again


----------

